# Shady Acre Homestead's 2015 Kidding Thread!



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting excited to have kids again! Hoping this cold weather will be long gone when they come in April.
We have 3 does due ..2 Nubians and a Saanen doe all bred to a Sable buck.

Daisy-Mae...2nd freshener Moon spotted polled 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha
Clarabelle...1st freshener spotted black and white yearling
Madeline...1st freshener (2 year old) saanen doe

All the girls are due the 1st week of April. Gonna be a busy week!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine start kidding about the same time! I just can't wait!! Keep us posted on your girls! We need some pics.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We three can have a race lol. 
I agree pictures!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:goattruck::goattruck::goattruck:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well...we are getting close! Here are pics of the girls..
Daisy Mae


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Madeline-FF


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and Clarabelle-FF yearling


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck! They all look good


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

They sure do have some big bellies! I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...me either!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So today Daisy is doing some "hunching" she looks to be peeing but doesn't pee. I don't remember this from last year...and I also saw a slight flehman's response...hmmm...hope she is just getting ready and not trying to get ketosis or anything :GAAH: Let the worrying begin.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope everything works out for you and Daisy! prayers for health and a safe delivery!:camera:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...could be any day now...my date for her is the third.Her tails floppin' sideways now but to me she looks like she could drop more and "hollow" out more. Her bag isn't tight yet either but last year it was like right before.
She'll make a liar outta me for sure


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm hoping it'll be tomorrow or Thursday morning....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...Madeline has kidded first at day 150...she gave me twin 13 lb white bucklings :/ Was so hoping for some color from the sable sire...ah well.....meatball and taco are good too :lol:
Pics when I get to town for new batteries for my cam!

Daisy is on day 152...udder has filled.....

Clarabelle looks ready except for her udder...she is on day 148.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are Madeline's 2015 kids  Taco 2 (Jill gets Taco 1 :lol and Meatball


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now it's a race between Daisy Mae and Clarabelle..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now awaiting the other two...pics from last night...Clarabelle and Daisy-Mae


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Clarabelle had twin bucklings :/ 
On a good note...she did it very well and no trouble. She would not clean them off though. We are hoping she'll take to them though since she didn't give too much of a fuss for us to allow them to latch on...pics to come


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are my new bottle babies :/ I will never breed a yearling again. Never.She has no clue what to do.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Daisy went right after Clarabelle...she had trips...2 bucks and one Half Pint doeling  
Bucks are the first two...10 lbs and 8 lbs...doeling 4.5 lbs.So we got 6 bucks and 1/2 doeling this year :lol: Her name is Half Pint.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lil video of Half Pint


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the girl!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks....at least I got one out of 7!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So just for my records...Madelines bucklings were 13 lbs each, Clarabelles were both 8 lbs and Daisy had 10 lbs, 8 lbs and 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I've been missing your posts  what beautiful babies you have!!!! I love them all!!! Half pint is adorable, I think she makes up for the lack of females  plus she will be tough being raised with boys lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jessica  She's the most vocal :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful!! Congrats Ah, now I know your farm name.......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

But I don't know yours?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still thinking of one.... I'm considering going with Fritz Farm but we are thinking of others too..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update! The two bucklings of Clarabelles will be donated upon weaning to these people that had a horrible tragedy and lost 115 goats to a barn fire this year. 
So excited to help them rebuild! Check out what he has to say in the news report in this link.
http://www.green-goats.com/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Very nice of you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! I was so touched by their story...I really wanted to do something more for them( i donated some goat milk products to them for a silent auction)but I wanted to do more..and now her bucklings (soon to be wethers) will have a great life  Nothing better than that!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! That's neat Stephanie... Very nice of you;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Janeen


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You for sure are one of the nicest most decent person I know!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww :rainbow: Shucks! I just felt so bad for them...can you imagine? That was a HUGE loss! So far they have had 15 kids donated,along with 7 pregnant does. They will be rebuilding the barn too with community volunteers


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh no I can't imagine. Heart broken doesn't even be fine to explain it. 
But that is so awesome so many people are helping get their herd back going.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sad update~ Daisy just killed her daughter Half Pint by laying on her  Ugh....my only doeling this year!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no!!;( I'm so sorry Stephanie;( That's horrible....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

oh I can't tell you how sorry I am


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh no! I'm sorry! On another note four of my kid goats ate going to that family as well. I had a woman contact me about buying kids. I found out later that d he is donating them to this family. I gave her a discount when I found out. I think that is so cool. Our goat babies will live together.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awesome rebel...I am extremely pleased to help them out. Are yours does or bucks?

I am so upset about Half Pint...I somehow feel responsible...I should have pulled her being so small, I almost did too ..but she was growing and lively  If Daisy lays on another I will pull every kid she has from now on. 
Man, I've read about does laying on their kids...but it seems so dumb, ya know? I thought Daisy was smarter than that. Really frustrating


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is frustrating but mot your fault. Who would think a momma would not realize they were laying on a baby? 
My kids going to the family are three wethers (soon to be) and one doeling


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine will be going in June...


----------

